# Removing 70v speaker grill clips?



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm replacing some 70v University Sound speakers and have to remove and reuse the speaker grills. 
The grill has 4 plastic tabs/posts and those little small rectangular metal clips that slide down over the posts but don't like to be removed because the metal around the middle of the clip is bent up so that you can't just pull the clips off. The clips kindof dig into the plastic grill posts. 
It's hard to describe them and I can't find any pics but does anyone know what I'm talking about lol? If I have to cut/destroy them to remove I don't care but I haven't found them at PE yet...
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=meta...9&tbnw=171&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0
It's a little like the link above but flat, the metal tabs around the hole prevent the clip from being easily pulled off the plastic posts and I don't want to break the plastic grill mounting posts....Still can't find the clips at PE.

Thanks

Jeremy


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Just a quick follow up since I hate unresolved threads lol, the clips are called speed nuts and they're at HD and Lowes so easy solution. Just in case this ever helps anyone else, but they're still a pain to remove so I just cut the old ones and replace them with new...


----------

